# FreeBSD support for Elbrus 801-PC



## DJs3000 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello 
Is it possible to see FreeBSD for the Elbrus architecture (e2k)? I can provide access to this very rare computer.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

Unlikely. You might want to try NetBSD.


----------



## DJs3000 (Apr 11, 2019)

This is a modern Russian computer. CPU 8 core, 32 Gb RAM, SSD drive. Work on Linux. Ok go to NetBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

DJs3000 said:


> This is a modern Russian computer. CPU 8 core, 32 Gb RAM, SSD drive.


I'm sure it is, but it's not a huge install base. The primary focus of FreeBSD is i386/amd64, there are only a small number of other architectures supported and they're all Tier 2 or Tier 3. ARM and ARM64 is still Tier 2 but there's work being done to get this to a Tier 1 status. As there's only a small number of developers working on any of the Tier 2/3 architectures I very much doubt there's enough "spare" time to add another architecture. I mean, who's going to support and maintain it? You?









						Committer's Guide
					

Introductory information for FreeBSD committers




					www.freebsd.org


----------

